# Dear Mr. Perdue



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a list for you.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/02/dear-mr-perdue-heres-wish-list-you/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=a3b36a9636-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-a3b36a9636-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with most of those points.....however, if our manufacturing was to change, it would bring about some of the changes itself. Cotton is exported because we don't make anything other than cigarette butts with it here.....


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I disagree with the Land Grant Universities. Here in Maine it is a well known fact, despite siphoning 100 million a year off taxpayers, it is the LAST place you go for information.

I have asked for their help before and the answer is the same, "Oh we can't help you."

But go to a private college and they bend over backwards to do all they can for you. Fund the ones that are helping and not money-grabbers.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Our land grant University is outstanding here as far as information resources available for Agriculture or Animal Husbandry. Many private Colleges in our region are Liberal Arts schools which are no help for anything other than sitting on your ass and "discussing" things to no end.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

When I started farming we relied on Universities developing public seed.Soybeans,oats,wheat,alfalfa,and even corn inbreds where developed and sold as registered seed that you could save the seed and replant.They still do it some but it doesn't seem that they can come up with varieties as good as the private company's .So instead of saveing some soybean seed and cleaning it and havering $15 acre seed cost we pay $50 to private co's for their better seed.

So why didn't their reaserch keep up with private co's .$$$

I think a lot of colleges worry more about their stadiums and having a winning team then anything.what some coaches get pd is insane.Like much of society the schools are more worried about playing then working


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Universities like the U of M, ISU Ames, and SDSU Brookings are 3 very well respected colleges for ag research. ISU's focus is corn and soybeans mainly, U of M has their focus on beef and dairy, but also created one of the best apples the Honeycrisp, SDSU focuses on beef and small grains. Although, the U does put a lot of emphasis on the Gophers as of late..


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe it is a geographical thing, here in my area I got to agree with Vol and Stack about universities being helpful. MSU, does some good stuff, just sometimes they let the Spartans get in the way. 

Larry


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

I have to agree, Texas A&M has been a huge help providing lots of training and assistance with getting my grass planted. Dr Larry Redmon has always been ready and willing to answer all my questions and provide helpful answers.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

University of Georgia does a good job with the forage industry.....Tift 44, Tift 85, Tift 9, Coast Cross, etc. all developed by UGA are available and planted worldwide.....now if the Bulldogs were worth a damn, we have it licked!


----------

